# snakewood-pen-picture



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is a photo, don't know if you can see the crack.

Rich from NH


----------



## stuart (Jan 20, 2008)

maybe a hairline crack, I can't see one.....


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

Chances are that if you are having cracks apear after you have made the pen and that you use ca glue for coating that the wood is not stable to start with, another cause is if you are drilling them out and then putting the brass tube in right away then sometimes the wood is hot from the drill, and expands slightly, you then gles the tube in and then it contracts and splits. You might find drilling them out and leaving them over night and redrill out next day and then tube up better. Not all woods are prone to this but some are, also if your drill is a little dull. Well its a thought cheers..LB


----------



## turnedon (Aug 25, 2007)

*snakewood*

Thanks LB, I'll give that a try. These blanks are costly and I hate
to ruin them. I have taken them apart and filled the cracks
and refinished with some success.

Rich from NH


----------



## Crazybear (Apr 6, 2007)

Snakewood is notorius for cracking. I am a member of a penturning site and it is a common discussion. Most penturners either wont touch it or simply accept that it will crack and then deal with the cracks. Only one or two have a good record with this stuff


----------

